# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Granite Benchtop Adhesive

## leeton

G'day all, what adhesive is used for kitchen granite benchtops...and where do you get it.

----------


## seriph1

If youre talking about joining granite, then it is a tinted 2 pack epoxy .... If you mean sticking it to a cabinet carcass to hold it in place it is usually 100% silicon sealer I believe

----------


## Master Splinter

Epoxy from your local marine or fiberglass shop, pigment or tint from the same place.

----------


## arms

> G'day all, what adhesive is used for kitchen granite benchtops...and where do you get it.

  http://www.hoskindiamond.com.au/category129_1.htm

----------

